# First Audax navigation help + tips ?



## oreo_muncher (5 Sep 2020)

Im doing my first audax-110km and I got sent the GPx file for it and not sure what app to use to open it, I have a subscription to strava but it won't let me upload the GPx file to it- it just loads the map and shows an error message and won't let me save the route. I'm really worried about getting lost during my audax.


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2020)

I use a Garmin 200 rather than my phone. Try GPX Viewer or similar on Google Play / iPhone equivalent.

You should also have some manual navigation instructions which can be used as an alternative. Which audax is it?


----------



## oreo_muncher (5 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> I use a Garmin 200 rather than my phone. Try GPX Viewer or similar on Google Play / iPhone equivalent.
> 
> You should also have some manual navigation instructions which can be used as an alternative. Which audax is it?


The ridge to vale one:

https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8610


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2020)

Route sheet looks straight forward to follow. It folds down to A6. See https://www.16inchwheels.uk/2016/01/20/a-diy-routesheet-holder-for-about-1-50/ for creating your own route sheet holder to mount in your bike.


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2020)

Nice easy event with clear directions there. In a longer event I'd always check via Google maps / streetview for junctions: it may be worth a go here.

I use an A6 clipboard as a route sheet holder but anything will do so if you can't get a gpx working follow the instructions. And enjoy the event.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> Nice easy event with clear directions there. In a longer event I'd always check via Google maps / streetview for junctions: it may be worth a go here.
> 
> I use an A6 clipboard as a route sheet holder but anything will do so if you can't get a gpx working follow the instructions. And enjoy the event.


Just worried because I'll never quite know how many km I went and at what turn to turn at.


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Just worried because I'll never quite know how many km I went and at what turn to turn at.



Have you a basic bike computer or anything to map the distance? That's what most use instead of / alongside their gpx device.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Sep 2020)

DCLane said:


> Have you a basic bike computer or anything to map the distance? That's what most use instead of / alongside their gpx device.


I have a bike computer. Just nervous about getting lost and messing up my first audax.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I have a bike computer. Just nervous about getting lost and messing up my first audax.


When I did my first 200 km audax I had an old-fashioned bike computer which used a magnet on a spoke to measure rpm. The computer calculated the speed and distance from rpm and the circumference of the wheel, which I had set. 

On the ride I discovered that my calibration was slightly out so after a while I was having to add (say) 0.35 km, then 0.4 km etc. As I got tired I starting getting it wrong so seeing (say) 147.3 km TL on the route, I took a L after an indicated 147.6 km instead of an indicated 147.9 km. Once you are off course it is easy to get very confused.

After that fiasco I bought a Garmin Etrex GPS and have been using that for 14 years now. Once I worked out how to use that my navigational difficulties vanished. I have ridden well over 50,000 km now using the Etrex to show me the way to go. Best buy ever! (Modern devices are much more sophisticated but the old device is incredibly reliable and easy to use so I stick with it.)


----------



## Ian H (6 Sep 2020)

On the routesheet every turn has some identifying description, such as a signpost or a road name. T-junctions are easy. It's worth checking the route on a map in advance.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Sep 2020)

Connect your Garmin to your PC\Mac and then copy he GPX file into the Garmin\NewFiles directory. If you have a new'ish Garmin then you can add the file to Garmin Conenct on your Phone and then sync it. Via the PC\Mac is easier, but less convenient.


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Sep 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Connect your Garmin to your PC\Mac


No indication OP has Garmin. And if they don't know how many km they've ridden then probably planning to nav by phone.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Sep 2020)

does the strava app take tcx files? if so you could use a converter to turn it into the right file format .
https://www.alltrails.com/converter


----------



## BrumJim (8 Sep 2020)

For many years I have navigated Audaxes with nothing more than a printed route sheet attached to the handlebars on a takeaway container lid, held on with three zip ties (for the lid) and two elastic bands and a folded polypocket (for the route sheet).

I've used Streetview to check each and every junction to make sure I know where they are, and when I've got lost, just used the maps app on my phone together with the route sheet to work out where I went wrong and what I need to do to get back on route again. Remember that town/village names in bold are ones that you go through, otherwise just directions on signposts.

For the distances, as long as you know what the junction looks like, they are only a guide, i.e. if it says 0.4km, it is coming up pretty soon, 10km and I've got good while before I have to start worrying.


----------



## Tebb1t (24 Sep 2020)

Ian H said:


> On the routesheet every turn has some identifying description, such as a signpost or a road name. T-junctions are easy. It's worth checking the route on a map in advance.


That's what I always did, I find using a map really easy and found that I can memorise the route. Still make the odd error though.


----------



## amir (25 Sep 2020)

Be wary if following someone else. I have been led astray a number of times.


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2020)

amir said:


> Be wary if following someone else. I have been led astray a number of times.



Agreed: On London-Edinburgh-London I'd made my own route which avoided some climbs I didn't want to do as I was carrying a previous injury, instead taking a more circuitous way. Lo and behold, coming out of Louth southwards, there were four riders behind me. None had a navigation system or map and they'd just followed others all the way round. In the 100 hour group they were on the time limit and just hoped that by getting someone to follow they would make it.

I _was_ nice and towed them my way round until it led back to the correct route, losing about 15 minutes in the process as they were slower. And they never did make it in 100 hours whereas I did.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2020)

amir said:


> Be wary if following someone else. I have been led astray a number of times.


I think we've all been there


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2020)

amir said:


> Be wary if following someone else. I have been led astray a number of times.





ianrauk said:


> I think we've all been there


Having nearly got lost on one of my first 200s I was a fairly early adopter of GPS navigation. I subsequently tackled numerous 200s on which groups of other riders kept taking wrong turns. They would insist on going the wrong way even though I pointed out to them that I had the route on my Garmin. In the end I gave up telling them and just went on by myself. Typically, 30+ minutes later they would come tanking past me again, having ridden the wrong way for 5-10 minutes before realising that my GPS had been right! 

One rider did it multiple times. I noticed that he had a GPS so when he caught up for the 3rd or 4th time I asked why he kept getting lost. He told me that he didn't understand how to put routes on his Garmin so he was just using it as a bike computer!


----------

